# Heater for Deer Shack



## dannich (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi All
I am wondering if anyone knows where I might find a small vented heater for a new hunting shack that I have built. The shack is 5x9x 7 ft tall
it is all insulated and the shack is elevated 13 ft off the ground.
I wanted to go with a vented heater as I have heard that the nonvented such as the lil buddy heater makes condensation form on the windows.

Thanks alot


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

I dont know exactly which heater you are looking for.. but I personally use the portable big buddy, and I have never had a problem with it forming condensation on my windows... a friend of mine uses a different heater i am unaware of the model number but it also is a mr heater, but different than the buddy, you can usually find them on ebay and throw out some good heat


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Most propane dealers have them in their store/office for sale or they can order what you want. We got ours in Atlanta and they are the best I have ever used. Much much better than a Mr heater of any kind.


----------



## Pauly3511 (Jan 16, 2006)

I do like the mr heater but they do cause condensation on the windows in my blind, i have plexiglass. They have the wall mounted littele vented heaters at the Menards up here its around $130 a little pricey but boy are they nice, you leave the pilot light on at night when you are not there then when you get there oin morn the chill is out of the blind they are very good on gas I have mine hooked up to a 20 pound tank i think i used 2 tanks and I hunted at least 20 day and thats with having the heat on all the time, there was actually there was gas left after muzzleloader. So if you can find one buy one, I would have to look at it cuz i forgot the name of it. I think the box said something about ice fishing shack buddy or something or another, I will look if you are interested.


----------



## dannich (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes I am interseted
If you have time take a look at it and le tme know
Thanks


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I use a Mr. Buddy in my blinds. I have lexan windows and it does cause a little condensation as the blind warms up but after about 5-10 minutes the condensation evaporates. Give the window a quick wipe with a paper towel and it's good for the rest of the day. I like the portables since I have multiple blinds and I can take the heater to whatever blind I'm using. Even with a vented heater you still may have some condensation problems just because of the temperature differential between the inside and the outside of the glass.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

I guess I never got to hunt from the house!


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

dannich,

Check around for a junked out travel trailer, they have the heaters that exit through the wall. Also there is a company in the U.P. that builds heaters for blinds that vent outside and I believe Jays carries them.


----------



## dannich (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks rusher I'll check with Jays


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

I believe there is a michigan company that makes the vented blind heaters and i cant remember the name but i do believe i saw them at jays in gaylord.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Do these vented heaters make noise? I have a old popup camper that has a heater in it maybe I cau used it.


----------



## dannich (Feb 17, 2005)

No, actually they are usually very quiet


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

Would your windows still condensate if you put a tiny vent low and another one up high? I have only used the catalytic type, but they are probably too small. I am mostly a stump hunter even on private. Some of my blinds don't have windows.  It gets cold in Dec. That makes it interesting. Someday I will have a tower blind. :coolgleam


----------



## asdf (Dec 6, 2004)

http://www.nuwaystove.com/

Have an older model works fine.


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

asdf said:


> http://www.nuwaystove.com/
> 
> Have an older model works fine.


Thats the one i was thinking of. A guy at work uses them and loves them


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

I was looking for ice fishing gear at franks great outdoors site and they carry a small propane stove for ice shanties. Make sure to get a little fresh air circulating in there as most of those in tight spaces will make condensation.

Mike


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

we just use the single and double hotplate style burners. these are the quietest source of heat we have found. there is absolutly no noise like a buddy heater or others like that.


----------



## dannich (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys
I found a fishin shanty heater at the local LP gas store for 100.00 for a 16000 BTU
should do the trick


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I just leave the windows open slightly and have had no problem.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I have a Mr Buddy and a Buddy Jr and both have served me well.


----------

